# Grinder and jig mounting



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

Me again. Sorry for the shower of questions; really trying to get the shop running, and smooth. Okay, so I'm mounting my grinder and Oneway jig today(that's a Rikon 8" slow speed, and the basic Wolverine jig), and I was wondering if anyone had some pictures to share of a similar(or even exact) setup. I've got a piece of laminate for the primary base(approx. 3/4"), and a 1/2" piece of ash for the spacer(which yielded the precise 6 1/2" requisite space), and rather than permanently mounting to my work bench(space is at a premium), I was planning on using a forstner bit to put holes in the laminate to line up with the dog holes in the bench. From there, I figured to turn some ash tapers that I could pound in w/ a mallet to secure the whole contraption. Does this seem like an acceptable setup? I hope to have a dedicated stand for said grinder and jig(s) in the near future, but something like this will have to do for now. Thanks for any input folks. Again, sorry for all of the beginner questions. I figure that this sort of research falls into the "measure twice..." category.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

The club I belong to has a grinder & Oneway system mounted on a piece of 3/4" plywood.

We take it to the Topsfield Fair, etc, and set it down on a table -- the weight of the grinder holds it in place, but there's a single hole drilled through that fits over a screw/bolt/peg "just in case" vibration makes it move a little.

No need to pound a holding pin through -- there really isn't any sideways force being applied.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't have any photos of my set up but maybe you can tell something from the various sharpening videos I have. Here is one of them. Go you youtube.com and type in john60lucas sharpening and you should find them all.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow. That pretty much covers it! John, I've probably watched your sharpening videos 100 times, and they've been super helpful. Dema, you could not have had a better answer to my question. I mean, it was perfect. Thanks so much guys. Will post pictures when I'm finished.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

camden said:


> wow. That pretty much covers it! John, i've probably watched your sharpening videos 100 times, and they've been super helpful. Dema, you could not have had a better answer to my question. I mean, it was perfect. Thanks so much guys. Will post pictures when i'm finished.


 ...


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Heres mine. You can see in the pic, I had to make a little riser to get the grinder high enough to mount the Wolverine.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/lathe-tool-sharpening-system-38234/


----------

